# General > Recommendations >  Puffin Croft.

## jaykay

I have just taken delivery of a shed I ordered last week from Gary at Puffin Croft. It is first class and really good value for the money. I have no hesitation on recommending Puffin Croft to anyone wanting to get a shed or chicken coop built by them.  I shall definately be using them again.

----------


## Earlhickey

Hi, Where might one find "Puffin Craft"?, goggle was of no help and can't find a reference on the Org either.

----------


## wicker8

hi you can find puffin croft i john o groats lovely people  ::

----------


## mostlyharmless

They have some great locally made soap in there too..True North Skin Food!

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Lovely Rhubarb jam as well  :Grin:

----------

